# Main > News >  Fantastic Maps and Kobold Quarterly present a new Map Pack - The Giant's Meadhall

## torstan

Im very pleased to announce a partnership Ive been working on with the excellent guys over at Kobold Quarterly. The Giants Meadhall is now available as a map pack on RPGNow!


As with all my previous map packs this pack comes with:

     High res jpgs (at 100px per square) with and without grid for use in any VTT or to be printed out at your local print shop as a poster map.
     Multi-page pdfs that can be printed out for you to use at the game table  in both colour and printer friendly greyscale.
     Maptool campaign files with light and vision built in for both 4.0 and Pathfinder rules.

Heres a preview of the map:


The map originally appeared in Kobold Quarterly #16 along with Beer Run by Christina Stiles  a 5th level beer heist adventure for Pathfinder. The map could also be the stronghold of a viking clan, or the setting for your very own Grendel.

You can find this pack and other Fantastic Maps map packs on my RPGNow store.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Congrats, T! Looks great, and look forward to more of your work with KQ!

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

Good job Torstan, congrats on the new deal with KQ!

----------


## Gidde

This could be perfect for some of the places in my campaign world. As always, Torstan, you rock  :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

As expected from Torstan, top-notch work.

----------


## torstan

Thanks guys! It's great to be able to release some more maps in versions that can be used in people's games. If you pick this up, please consider writing a short review. Even a sentence on RPGNow helps a lot.

----------


## krasimir

Excellent stuff, Torstan!

----------


## RobA

Haha-

I read the title quickly and though it was the "Giant Meatball".

Now I am sad, as I had my hopes up for a map of a giant meatball.  :Frown: 

-Rob A>

----------


## Ascension

As long as it's not Meatwad - I can't understand a word that guy says.

----------


## Steel General

> As long as it's not Meatwad - I can't understand a word that guy says.


"But damn, that's your money man!" - Meatwad from the Scott Van Pelt show on ESPN Radio

----------


## Ascension

I like the Carl bits on SVP, Stone cold lead pipe lock of the century...o da week.  And here I thought I was the only one watching SVP.   :Smile:

----------


## Steel General

Probably the best show on ESPN radio, the really need to get rid of The Herd...

----------


## Sakusammakko

Somehow I missed or overlooked this map, too.  Adding it to my wishlist now.  Looks fantastic.

----------


## torstan

Glad you like it. Let me know if it works out for you.

----------

